# Emporer 400 on smaller tank?



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

First off, who all makes a bio wheel filter? I've only seen them on Emporer products.

My question is this, what would be the effect of having an Emporer 400 (rated for up to 80G) on a 29 or 40 gallon aquarium? Would the current turn my fish around in circles or would it be a smooth current?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I only think Marineland they make the Emperor & the Peguin, and also a wet/dry filter with bio-wheel technology. I don't know of any other brand but the Tetra Whisper filters now come with a bio-pad kinda supose to work like the bio-wheel sure not quite as well but good.
Well sometimes it can be a rough current I'm setting a 20g tank up for Christmas and I'm switching the fish and gravel from my 10g so to give my new tank a jumpstart I've put my Peguin 100 on there and it's rated for up to 20g and it's pretty rough on them. But they also make an Emperor 280 29-50g or the Peguin 150 up to 30g. The Emperor is a little more expensive than the Peguins.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Depends on the type/size of fish and how much decoration you have. More decoration will disrupt current. I know a lot of cichlid keepers like to have a large turn over rate(gph).


----------

